# Why does my R32 have an airbag?



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

Recently bought a 1992 R32 GTR but have not seen another R32 with a drivers airbag. The steering wheel looks very simlar to my friends R33 GTS. On the speedo cluster just below the indicators lights there is an airbag light i think but it never lights up so maybe the bulbs gone (quite a few bulbs need replacing here and there) or most probable the systems not working.

Was a drivers airbag something that could be specified when buying from new?


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

not entirely sure on 32 but know on others it was optional.
check out imports.motortraders.net.au/imports/
it gives list of all spec of skylines except special edition ones like nismo etc.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Yes, from August 1991.

Phil


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

thanks for the replys


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

It was an optional extra, 

If you look at the drivers sunvisor on most R32's the warning notice relating to airbags is printed on them wether an airbag is present or not.


----------

